# Oil lamp filler can



## AntiqueMeds (Jun 22, 2012)

This is something I got from my mothers house. I think its an oil can for filling oil lamps.
 It came from the MD Eastern Shore and was supposedly used on a light house there.
 I'm guessing 1920s???
 I need to sell some junk to pay for book printing so I guess its going to get gone.[]


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jun 22, 2012)

National Metal Spinning and Stamping Co NY on bottom.  Brass plated steel I think.
 Anyone have a guess on value?


----------



## accountantadam (Jun 22, 2012)

Looks like there were a couple on the bay

can # 1

can # 2


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jun 22, 2012)

interesting. Some beat up ones but they look basically the same.
 I wonder where they got the idea its RR related?


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jun 22, 2012)

Probably will get rid of this too.


----------



## accountantadam (Jun 22, 2012)

I have no idea on the railroad deal...there's a lot of people in my area that do the same thing with different cans and lanterns...say their railroad without any markings.....that's a really nice looking crock


----------



## nhpharm (Jun 23, 2012)

Matt,

 Any other markings on the oil can?  The lighthouse stuff was typically marked U.S.L.H.S. and if you find that mark on there anywhere it is worth a pretty penny (probably $1000ish).  If not, probably about $40.  

 Brandon


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jun 23, 2012)

> Any other markings on the oil can?


 
 No, I dont think it was part of the lighthouse gear, it was just used by the people who ran it.  Just a commercial off the shelf item.


----------

